# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Deze superfoods brengen je gezond door de overgang

## FRANCOIS580

De overgang is een belangrijke periode in het leven van iedere vrouw. Zowel op lichamelijk als op geestelijk vlak krijgen sommigen het erg zwaar te verduren. Met de overgang wordt immers een belangrijke periode in hun leven afgesloten, maar het leven van een vrouw stopt gelukkig niet met hun overgang. Een nieuwe en veel belovende periode breekt dan immers aan. Tijdens hun overgang krijgt iedere vrouw met tal van vervelende kwalen af te rekenen, denk maar aan hoofdpijn, stemmingswisselingen en niet in het minst de overbekende opvliegers. Om de overgang zo energiek en vitaal mogelijk door te komen kunnen ze extra ondersteuning dan ook best gebruiken. En wie is daarvoor beter geplaatst dan moeder natuur die heel wat superfoods ter beschikking stelde om de gevolgen van de overgang zoveel mogelijk te beperken. 

Tijdens de overgang vinden er heel wat veranderingen plaats in het lichaam van iedere vrouw. Men denkt daarbij in de eerste plaats aan de vele ongemakken zoals hierboven reeds vermeldt, maar de overgang heeft niet alleen nadelen. Met de overgang wordt inderdaad een belangrijke periode afgesloten, maar het is ook een overgang naar een andere levenssituatie die je heel wat genoegen kan verschaffen, zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk. Je hebt zoveel meer levenservaring, en er komt zowel aandacht als energie vrij voor andere dingen in je leven. Dankzij je ervaring kan je kennis delen en verspreiden en kan je zich bezighouden met al die dingen die je altijd al wilde doen maar waarvoor je tot dan toe nooit voldoende tijd had…

*Hormonen en voeding*
Hormonen beïnvloeden niet alleen in belangrijke mate je gezondheid, maar even goed je energievoorraad, je vetverbranding, lichaamsgewicht en je gemoedsgesteltenis. Hormonen geven belangrijke signalen door aan je lichaamscellen, en worden aangemaakt in je hormoonklieren. Gedurende de vruchtbare periode maken je eierstokken zowel oestrogeen als progesteron aan. Maandelijks zorgen beide hormonen ervoor dat één eitje rijpt en dat je baarmoeder wordt klaargemaakt om een bevrucht eitje te ontvangen. Vanaf je veertigste begint de aanmaak van hormonen te verminderen. Op termijn krijg je met hevige hormoonschommelingen af te rekenen. De productie van oestrogeen loopt gemiddeld met zo’n veertig procent terug, terwijl progesteron zelfs tot bijna nul daalt. Testosteron, het mannelijke hormoon waarover ook vrouwen beschikken, daalt met ongeveer 50%. De hoeveelheid testosteron neemt dus relatief gezien sterk toe in vergelijking met je andere hormonen. Sommige vrouwen voelen zich daardoor energieker en vitaler dan toen ze tien jaar jonger waren.

*Hormonen in evenwicht*
Naast je eierstokken worden oestrogeen en progesteron ook aangemaakt in je bijnieren, je vetweefsel en andere organen. Om de typische overgangsklachten zoveel mogelijk te beperken moet je dus in de eerste plaats je hormonenhuishouding in evenwicht brengen én houden.

*Deze superfoods houden je hormonen in evenwicht en beperken de symptomen van de overgang.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

